
'Healthiest hearts in the world' found - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-39292389
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13900632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13900632)

